# Fly time on West G bay



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Jealous. Nice fish


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Those are some nice fish. Floating line?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

karstopo said:


> Those are some nice fish. Floating line?


On my 8wt, floating line, 10'-ish leader, black and pink tarpon bunny type pattern. Water was 3-4' deep and the hook was big enough to get the fly down but not sink it to the bottom.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well done, solids!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Blind-casting?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Blind-casting?


Yes but it was pretty targeted. I knew the fish were there and I was casting into visible guts about 4’ deep.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Yes but it was pretty targeted. I knew the fish were there and I was casting into visible guts about 4’ deep.


Nice. I’ve been watching the forecast and I think I’m gonna take off Friday to see what I can see.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

nice fish!


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thank for your report, drifting or staked out?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

St


Jim Darby said:


> Thank for your report, drifting or staked out?


Staked out on the edges of the cuts in the reef. Tide was moving out pretty good so it was kinda like swinging streamers in a river. I ran over there a couple days ago just to see if they were still there and stuck a couple smaller ones. I expect this front coming through Monday night will move them out to deeper water but it was fun while they were there.


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks , that old reef area has been producing fish forever
I run a Ankona Shadowcast 16 , blue hull, hope to see you out there
I have mostly been in East Matagorda the last 2 months casing REDS
But I will start fishing the O Bayou as the water gets colder


----------

